# Fat n Ugly



## ezmoney (Jul 5, 2008)

First fattie ever. It looks bad but tasted sooo good and was a big hit at the cookout! Nobody at the gathering had ever seen this forum or had a clue what a fattie was supposed to look/taste like....Great for me! Used JD hot sausage, pizza sauce, pepperoni, and mozz.  cheese. Didn't cook it on the foil...just put the foil under it while keeping it warm till the guests arrived. I did the worlds worst job of rolling/twisting but can't beat the taste. Something tells me I'll be getting more practice with fatties! Thanks all!


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 5, 2008)

sloppy is good!!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks good and what really counts is taste nice job!!!


----------



## ddave (Jul 5, 2008)

In the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king!

For all they know, yours was a textbook fatty!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks yummy!

Dave


----------



## erain (Jul 5, 2008)

just goes to show... looks aint everything!!!! its all in the taste, and if you got great taste it is a success!!! great job!!!


----------



## ezmoney (Jul 5, 2008)

Just want to thank you all for the inspiration and knowledge shared!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 5, 2008)

Congrats on your first fatty! I've got to tell ya, this place has me smoking some things that my peeps have never heard of before, such as ABTs and fatty's. Turning people onto the wonderful food this hobby produces.


----------



## ronp (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice job, you will only get better at this smokin thing, just keep learning, it is all here.


----------



## fishawn (Jul 5, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......Fattys......mmmmmmmmm


----------



## cman95 (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks fine to me, I bet it WAS good. You do know those things are addicting don't you !


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 5, 2008)

Tain't a bad lookin fatty at all!  Keep learnin the craft!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 5, 2008)

So your efforts paid off. That's great. Great looking fatty. Glad everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## ezmoney (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the support...I may try a few more tomorrow...weather permitting!


----------



## newbiesmoker (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks tasty. I should not be checking out the Q-view while hungry.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry, couldn't find the pic of the "ugly" fatty. The shots that show up on my screen look FINE!

Roll on, EzMoney, roll on!


----------



## ezmoney (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments...just updated the thread with some better pics of this ugly (but tasty) fatty...thanks Erain!


----------



## 7outof10 (Jul 9, 2008)

who cares how it looks


----------



## bhille42 (Jul 9, 2008)

I think it looks mighty tasty!


----------



## allen (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey EzMoney, Now I don't feel or look so bad on the first fattie, Mine looked like a flat shredded tire when I rolled it and smoked it, I am getting better, just need to get the camera and the computer to cooperate for Q-View, still working on that. It does look good you did great, now let your imagination flow for the insides, try typing in fatties on the search site for ideas


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks pretty darned tasty!!


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 9, 2008)

I say once you consume that mass of deliciousness, you can't see it anyway.


----------



## agmeyer (Jul 10, 2008)

You've got it down.  I have trouble rolling still; but I still like "Road-Killed Fatties "  also.   I am going to try another one tomorrow with some chili, cheese, onions, and a few jalapeno chips.   Happy Smoke rings from Sedalia, MO.   Gotta say you roll a great fattie.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 10, 2008)

when no one know any different, you can sauce a turd and sell it as steak.  not in any way implying that yours was bad, for clarification, just a saying...  looks good to me.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 11, 2008)

So... ah... what style of Q is that? I have a list to try--Memphis, Kansas City, Carolina, Texas--but I think I'll pass on this one.

Of course, I've heard that they smoke on their own, on a cold day, but I may have missed the point. But I digress....


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 11, 2008)

Too funny, Buck.  How's that drum? (i am going to keep asking you know)


----------

